# Thoughts on Cody's promo?



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I thought it was pretty darn good, I don't even like him but props for delivering a really good promo. What did you guys and gals think?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Was just surprised he got the crowd on his side by the end of it after all the boos


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know where this Cody story is going but it is very interesting to me


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

he just rambled about the same shit he does in many promos. trying to bring several people up and compare himself.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't believe he actually said "I wont turn heel" a pro wrestler should never utter those words on live tv during a fucking wrestling show, just acknowledging its all fake as fuck but at the same time trying to play a character and make us believe its real in the next breath. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> I can't believe he actually said "I wont turn heel" a pro wrestler should never utter those words on live tv during a fucking wrestling show, just acknowledging its all fake as fuck but at the same time trying to play a character and make us believe its real in the next breath. Fucking ridiculous.


That's fair did not even catch that. Cornette will go ballistic.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ghost Lantern said:


> That's fair did not even catch that. Cornette will go ballistic.


Legit came in here to say this...Can't wait for his review lmfao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ghost Lantern said:


> That's fair did not even catch that. Cornette will go ballistic.


Yeah i'm looking forward to his rant on that promo.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> I can't believe he actually said "I wont turn heel" a pro wrestler should never utter those words on live tv during a fucking wrestling show, just acknowledging its all fake as fuck but at the same time trying to play a character and make us believe its real in the next breath. Fucking ridiculous.


yup...lispy pussy boy trying to be edgy and 4th wall breaking...fuck off


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

I never thought he would be able or even considered Cody winning the crowd over at all. 

He did it though. He sure did it.
If Cody keeps his indulgences to a minimum he might not need to turn heel. 

That would make several of the most recent months were all for nothing in Cody’s world. He would be such a legendary heel…type. I say type because it hasn’t happened yet and those crowds like tonight are going to tempt him not to turn. Maybe he has more sense than that and this turn was also planned from Day 1. I don’t know. That scares and excites me…about AEW.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> I can't believe he actually said "I wont turn heel" a pro wrestler should never utter those words on live tv during a fucking wrestling show, just acknowledging its all fake as fuck but at the same time trying to play a character and make us believe its real in the next breath. Fucking ridiculous.


Ego comes first for Cody. He's so dramatic all thr time. "Someone told me to not do this promotion now" if not now when" such a tool



ireekofawesumnes said:


> yup...lispy pussy boy trying to be edgy and 4th wall breaking...fuck off



Get ready for this bullshit with pg punk. Unless he's just going to be even more predictable and stick to only being the master of the rankings. So original


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Ghost Lantern said:


> Cornette will go ballistic.


Yep, a guy who makes his living 'exposing the business' getting mad for $£€ at another guy for 'exposing the business'.

Wrestling's as bare as Lady Godiva. Old timers shouting at clouds won't change that, especially when they are part responsible for it.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

You guys make it sound like MJF vs CM Punk promo battles are a shoot on their own.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

AthleticGirth said:


> Yep, a guy who makes his living 'exposing the business' getting mad for $£€ at another guy for 'exposing the business'.
> 
> Wrestling's as bare as Lady Godiva. Old timers shouting at clouds won't change that, especially when they are part responsible for it.


Old timer making bank, pissing marks off.
It's not personal it's just business.

Fragile AEW fans are literally placing dollars into his pockets.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Ghost Lantern said:


> Old timer making bank, pissing marks off.
> It's not personal it's just business.


Yeah if only he didn't have a cult of idiots spouting his lines as if it wasn't a bullshit gimmick to make money. 

At least Hulkamaniacs were generally kids.. would be annoying as shit if you had grown fans running around talking about saying your prayers and taking your vitamins as if steroids weren't a thing. Unfortunately that's kind of where we're at with some Cornette fans these days. 🤦‍♂️ 🤷‍♂️


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

I think it's okay to expose the business as long as you don't remind the audience that the fights are fake.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

It reminded me a lot of when WWE went John Cena out to drop pipebombs because Punk did it and they wanted Cena to look cool. 

The second he talked about never "turning heel" I checked out. Non-edgy people trying to be edgy is cringe and talking about turning heel is Russo era WCW crap. The promo had potential but he ruined it by trying way too hard to be a bigger deal than he is.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Yeah if only he didn't have a cult of idiots spouting his lines as if it wasn't a bullshit gimmick to make money.
> 
> At least Hulkamaniacs were generally kids.. would be annoying as shit if you had grown fans running around talking about saying your prayers and taking your vitamins as if steroids weren't a thing. Unfortunately that's kind of where we're at with some Cornette fans these days. 🤦‍♂️ 🤷‍♂️


Sorry pal. Cornette is okay. I do not agree with everything he says. But he gets more right than wrong.

"Cult of idiots"? People you disagree with? Brr we are cool, but come on?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

His delivery is good but his promos seem to lack direction. I honestly don't even remember half the stuff he said. He even broke kayfabe. He just seems to just monologue for 5mins about random topics. The promo improved towards the end when he finally addressed the title situation. A lot of fluff though.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Ghost Lantern said:


> Sorry pal. Cornette is okay. I do not agree with everything he says. But he gets more right than wrong.
> 
> "Cult of idiots"? People you disagree with? Brr we are cool, but come on?


I like a lot of what Cornette says, but this whole, "breaking kayfabe" thing he's got a beef with comes across extremely hollow when he's one of the most vocal about the "secrets" of the business.

Dude has like 1000+ hours of shoot interviews, and was one of the first to start doing shoots, but can't get over Kenny Omega wrestling a young girl who wanted to be a wrestler at a charity show like 10 years ago, because it "exposed the business"?

That's bullshit.

He has personal beef with Kenny because he called in injured for a match at ROH and went to a show in Japan.. not to wrestle but to accept an award.

The cult of idiots aren't people I disagree with, it's people that accept _everything_ Cornette says as the whole cloth truth and parrot his bad takes ad infinitum.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> I like a lot of what Cornette says, but this whole, "breaking kayfabe" thing he's got a beef with comes across extremely hollow when he's one of the most vocal about the "secrets" of the business.
> 
> Dude has like 1000+ hours of shoot interviews, and was one of the first to start doing shoots, but can't get over Kenny Omega wrestling a young girl who wanted to be a wrestler at a charity show like 10 years ago, because it "exposed the business"?
> 
> ...



That's valid....good post. Well articulated.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Ghost Lantern said:


> That's valid....good post. Well articulated.


Thanks man.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

It wasn't as focused as it could/should have been but the intensity was there, and he did a tremendous job winning over the crowd. That makes it an excellent promo.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> I like a lot of what Cornette says, but this whole, "breaking kayfabe" thing he's got a beef with comes across extremely hollow when he's one of the most vocal about the "secrets" of the business.
> 
> Dude has like 1000+ hours of shoot interviews, and was one of the first to start doing shoots, but can't get over Kenny Omega wrestling a young girl who wanted to be a wrestler at a charity show like 10 years ago, because it "exposed the business"?
> 
> ...


Cornette holds grudges and once he hates someone he never ever changes his mind. He already made up his mind years ago that he hates Kenny Omega. You cant really take what he says about him seriously because it comes from extreme bias. He hates Ethan Page also cause of his karate gimmick in TNA. Kenny Omega could cure cancer and Cornette will still hate him.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Cornette holds grudges and once he hates someone he never ever changes his mind. He already made up his mind years ago that he hates Kenny Omega. You cant really take what he says about him seriously because it comes from extreme bias. He hates Ethan Page also cause of his karate gimmick in TNA. Kenny Omega could cure cancer and Cornette will still hate him.


Yeah it's really kind of unfortunate at times. Just kind of a character flaw you have to occasionally bare in mind when listening to the show.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Brian Last is pretty cool though TBH


----------



## Jdx250 (Dec 15, 2021)

P Thriller said:


> It reminded me a lot of when WWE went John Cena out to drop pipebombs because Punk did it and they wanted Cena to look cool.
> 
> The second he talked about never "turning heel" I checked out. Non-edgy people trying to be edgy is cringe and talking about turning heel is Russo era WCW crap. The promo had potential but he ruined it by trying way too hard to be a bigger deal than he is.


Cena was doing that subtlety with the crowd before punk.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Jdx250 said:


> Cena was doing that subtlety with the crowd before punk.


Wait....this account has not been banned? You are rollin. Good for you!

Maybe this time you can avoid being banned and not need to make alternate accounts every month or so for like 5 years.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Terrible on every level imaginable. Just cringe, try hard, and made everyone look stupid and low level. Anyone praising this is delusional or one of those whack "ironic fans" that need to get suplexed on their heads.

This entire show was an embarassment.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Wow just watched it … just wow

Cody is unreal. This is his world and we should just be happy we are in it.

He will still turn heel at some stage.

How good has he raised the profile of the tnt title to main event status ... Even most ardent fed fans must agree the tnt title has a higher profile than the IC and US title … thanks to Cody


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Ockap said:


> Terrible on every level imaginable. Just cringe, try hard, and made everyone look stupid and low level. Anyone praising this is delusional or one of those whack "ironic fans" that need to get suplexed on their heads.
> 
> This entire show was an embarassment.



disagree," The whole show"

I thought it was a decent show,


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> I like a lot of what Cornette says, but this whole, "breaking kayfabe" thing he's got a beef with comes across extremely hollow when he's one of the most vocal about the "secrets" of the business.
> 
> Dude has like 1000+ hours of shoot interviews, and was one of the first to start doing shoots, but can't get over Kenny Omega wrestling a young girl who wanted to be a wrestler at a charity show like 10 years ago, because it "exposed the business"?
> 
> ...


I would differentiate breaking kayfabe outside of the product vs inside. Yes, kayfabe is dead but people still want to buy into stuff. I know Batman is not real, but I still like most of the movies about him. But, you do not have Batman pause, turn to the camera and say in a normal voice "that guy I just beat the shit out of is fine, see here is a picture of us having drinks after filming. We are all just happy to be here" IN the movie do you? Same should go in wrestling. Respect your audience. Not everyone can be Deadpool. Cody definitely is not Deadpool except that they are tied for most repulsive neck.


----------



## Jdx250 (Dec 15, 2021)

Ghost Lantern said:


> Wait....this account has not been banned? You are rollin. Good for you!
> 
> Maybe this time you can avoid being banned and not need to make alternate accounts every month or so for like 5 years.


I was never banned, I don’t live on here like you.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

lol, I don't live on here either. You are a rejoiner, don't try to deny it. Unlike most of the posters here, if I am wrong I will admit admit it 100%. I have been wrong before.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Cornette holds grudges and once he hates someone he never ever changes his mind. He already made up his mind years ago that he hates Kenny Omega. You cant really take what he says about him seriously because it comes from extreme bias. He hates Ethan Page also cause of his karate gimmick in TNA. Kenny Omega could cure cancer and Cornette will still hate him.


If Kenny stopped doing all the goofy stuff Jim hates and apologized for wrestling dolls, kids, and sticking his fingers up asses, Jim might ease up. You are making it sound like Kenny is everything Jim should like but because he decided years ago he did not like him that it is the final word. That is just not the case.

Look at Miro. Jim went from shitting on the guy nonstop when he had his awful debut and garbage feud to praising him as the best thing on the show once he stopped doing all that stuff.

People making these arguments hear clips from the show and think he would never change his opinion on anyone which is just hilariously not true. Darby Allin is another recent example.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

It was truly exceptional.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

I enjoyed the promo... it sounded like it came from a place of sincerity. The dude's always been pretty decent at delivery. Not going to be on a top 10 list at the end of the year. But I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

It was a rambling incoherent mess. Terrible


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> If Kenny stopped doing all the goofy stuff Jim hates and apologized for wrestling dolls, kids, and sticking his fingers up asses, Jim might ease up. You are making it sound like Kenny is everything Jim should like but because he decided years ago he did not like him that it is the final word. That is just not the case.
> 
> Look at Miro. Jim went from shitting on the guy nonstop when he had his awful debut and garbage feud to praising him as the best thing on the show once he stopped doing all that stuff.
> 
> People making these arguments hear clips from the show and think he would never change his opinion on anyone which is just hilariously not true. Darby Allin is another recent example.


Nah, Jim will never change his mind on certain things. He's never met Miro or Darby Allin. He doesn't have a personal vendetta against them. I've been following him for awhile and he's bias to a fault. Its obvious as day. I think even hardcore Jim Cornette fans need to know that he's extremely biased. Kenny doesn't need to apologize for anything, that shits old news. Jim Cornette will simply never like Kenny Omega or the Young Bucks or Ethan Page etc etc. He holds onto shit and never gets over it.

When it comes to Miro and Darby, he always liked them as talents he was just critical of their booking and how they were portrayed. He changed his mind on them when their booking improved. When it comes to Kenny he just hates Kenny, irregardless of his booking. He hates him so irrationally that he has wished death on him on multiple occasions. He takes the shit too far, and he lets his personal feelings for a person skew his opinions on them as performers. In that sense he's not a reliable source if you are looking for a fair objective opinion on anything wrestling related. He's just entertaining.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I think I will be skipping every Cody segment from now. There is nothing I hate more than delusional moron. 
"This promo"
"Why I won't turn heel"

Ughh. Just stupid.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good job on getting the crowd on his side. But man he had to work overtime to do it lol. Cry voice, Punk reference, Pipebomb reference, I fought the machine reference, NXT reference, remember you guys liked me reference. Sheesh


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> I can't believe he actually said "I wont turn heel" a pro wrestler should never utter those words on live tv during a fucking wrestling show, just acknowledging its all fake as fuck but at the same time trying to play a character and make us believe its real in the next breath. Fucking ridiculous.


He’s said it before in the ring. It’s nothing new for him and still just as ridiculous.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I loved it. He got me for a second and really made me feel bad for the guy when he said "I did all those things and carried anti-establishment sentiment on my back and you all cheered me when I needed it".

Then a second later i realized I was getting worked too. His character is slowly starting to get annoyed. You could see it in his eyes.

Also liked how he mentioned him not liking the contract Tony Khan sent him. The character clearly feels like he's being treated badly by fans and TK while he is The One who basically started the fire of revolution in pro wrestling that made way for AEW to be a thing.

He won't turn heel. He will just let his inner demon out and do every heinous act to get back at the fans and TK for rejecting him.

He has gone from: "please like me" to a very annoyed: "I will remind you why I'm the hero and not someone like Punk". Feels like he's getting there. 

I really appreciate what he's trying to do here.


----------



## Jdx250 (Dec 15, 2021)

Ghost Lantern said:


> lol, I don't live on here either. You are a rejoiner, don't try to deny it. Unlike most of the posters here, if I am wrong I will admit admit it 100%. I have been wrong before.


Sounds like you’re a narcissist lol


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Cody has been go home heat for me his entire time in AEW. He comes off as completely fake and disingenuous. Another dude who is a mid carder at best trying to be a superstar. The insecurities of him trying to be HHH and Brandi being Stephanie is so pathetic. Wasn't good in WWE either. Stardust probably the coolest thing he's done, which isn't saying much.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

goaty rhodes with another amazing promo. haters gonna hate


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

alex0816 said:


> goaty rhodes with another amazing promo. haters gonna hate


From the responses here and reddit, I'm really truly in awe of how well this is working. 

There's one big chunk of fans who think he's rambling and legit trying to get cheers. There's another big chunk who's like "I feel bad for the guy so I will cheer for him", and then there's this portion who hates him for breaking the 4th wall while they don't understand, he's actually working them even after breaking the 4th wall. 

It's like Heyman said, you give them a piece of truth and then work them. The moment he says "I'm not turning heel", he already has people hating on him. And then he goes on about how he's the hero. And it annoys the rest. 

Either Cody is a fuckin genius or I'm losing my mind.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AthleticGirth said:


> Yep, a guy who makes his living 'exposing the business' getting mad for $£€ at another guy for 'exposing the business'.
> 
> Wrestling's as bare as Lady Godiva. Old timers shouting at clouds won't change that, especially when they are part responsible for it.


Is Cornette on live tv on a wrestling show exposing the business? no he's not, Cody is. What should Cornette pretend wrestling is real and stay in character in his own home on his podcast? What he's doing is fine, theres no issue with a wrestling personality talking about the business when they're not on a wrestling show on live tv. When you're on tv on a wrestling show you don't expose the business, and you never say shit like "I wont turn heel".

When you're in the ring you're performing and its your job to make the people watching buy into the show, your character, the story being told, you don't stop in the middle of that and go "Yeah this all fake" which is what Cody did. Jim, Cody, or whoever can talk about the business all they want outside the ring, thats fine, no one thinks wrestling is real but people watching don't want the wrestler to stop and remind them, same way you don't want an actor to stop in the middle of a movie you're watching and yell at the director and clue you in that what you're watching isn't real.



Ghost Lantern said:


> That's valid....good post. Well articulated.


No its not, theres a difference between talking about the business in your own home on your own time, and being on live tv in the middle of a wrestling show and exposing the business to people whos watching the wrestling show.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> No its not, theres a difference between talking about the business in your own home on your own time, and being on live tv in the middle of a wrestling show and exposing the business to people whos watching the wrestling show.


What are you talking about? Exposing the business? EVERYBODY knows it's fake fighting, who are you exposing the business to in 2022? You're clinging to something that hasn't existed for 20 years.

I think he's a mediocre wrestler, but Cody's character is more interesting and nuanced right now than anyone in the industry.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I can't believe he actually said "I wont turn heel" a pro wrestler should never utter those words on live tv during a fucking wrestling show, just acknowledging its all fake as fuck but at the same time trying to play a character and make us believe its real in the next breath. Fucking ridiculous.


He's constantly doing that shit, but people have been drooling after his retarded "Lean into it" line and thought he was the fucking second coming. 
They actually think he's "working the smarks". They think having a 4th wall like swiss cheese is good storytelling. This business is doomed.



Kalashnikov said:


> I think he's a mediocre wrestler, but Cody's character is more interesting and nuanced right now than anyone in the industry.


Then you are a significant part of the problem.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> I can't believe he actually said "I wont turn heel" a pro wrestler should never utter those words on live tv during a fucking wrestling show, just acknowledging its all fake as fuck but at the same time trying to play a character and make us believe its real in the next breath. Fucking ridiculous.


I think Cena did it first after WM29.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Then you are a significant part of the problem.


Which is what?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Kalashnikov said:


> Which is what?


That wrestling and wrestlers have long stopped even trying. All they do is waddle and paddle around in the golden times' excrements, and you guys gobble it up and smear yourselves with it.

It's just as Trevor Murdoch said during a recent NWA event when fucking Tyrus told the world that they were cousins: "It's like nobody knows kayfabe anymore."


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> That wrestling and wrestlers have long stopped even trying. All they do is waddle and paddle around in the golden times' excrements, and you guys gobble it up and smear yourselves with it.
> 
> It's just as Trevor Murdoch said during a recent NWA event where fucking Tyrus told the world that they were cousins: "It's like nobody knows kayfabe anymore."


Some people want full kayfabe, and for others, it doesn't make a lick of difference as for the enjoyment of pro wrestling. Since almost every major program seems to cater to the latter group of fans, you should probably stick to NWA. Or if you can't - or don't want to - get with the times, be bitter and complain online, I don't really care either way. I don't see a problem here.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Kalashnikov said:


> Some people want full kayfabe, and for others, it doesn't make a lick of difference as for the enjoyment of pro wrestling. Since almost every major program seems to cater to the latter group of fans, you should probably stick to NWA. Or if you can't get - or don't want to - get with the times, be bitter, I don't really care either way. I don't see a problem here.


I want to be able to suspend my disbelief and at least pretend that there is any point to the fake fights I'm watching, and clowns like Runnels make that pretty much impossible.

You wouldn't want David Prowse to take his helmet off every now and then, wink at you, and let you know that he's clearly just PLAYING the evil Darth Vader, would you?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> I want to be able to suspend my disbelief and at least pretend that there is any point to the fake fights I'm watching, and clowns like Runnels make that pretty much impossible.
> 
> You wouldn't want David Prowse to take his helmet off every now and then, wink at you, and let you know that he's clearly just PLAYING the evil Darth Vader, would you?


It's the story of Anakin becoming Darth Vader. You just aren't accepting it because it's not being done by the same rules that worked 40 years ago in wrestling industry.

Just because you don't like Cody breaking the 4th wall, it doesn't mean he isn't still working you.

Kayfabe died a long time ago. Working the smarks is what they can try and for that you have to blur the lines of reality and what's scripted.

And by the looks of it no one here believes ANYTHING Cody does or says is scripted. If that's not job well done, idk what is.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Liked it

Cody is very good at this


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

zkorejo said:


> From the responses here and reddit, I'm really truly in awe of how well this is working.
> 
> There's one big chunk of fans who think he's rambling and legit trying to get cheers. There's another big chunk who's like "I feel bad for the guy so I will cheer for him", and then there's this portion who hates him for breaking the 4th wall while they don't understand, he's actually working them even after breaking the 4th wall.
> 
> ...


if those being worked are still watching then yea it’s a fantastic story and character development
But if Cody makes them tune out, then it’s not working. 


I do believe people are watching btw. Look at this thread for example I don’t think most of the people in this thread complaining actually watch AEW. Yet here they are talking about it.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> if those being worked are still watching then yea it’s a fantastic story and character development
> But if Cody makes them tune out, then it’s not working.
> 
> 
> I do believe people are watching btw. Look at this thread for example I don’t think most of the people in this thread complaining actually watch AEW. Yet here they are talking about it.


Oh they are all watching. The ones who don't watch, don't go online to tell others that they "didn't watch" or are "skipping".

When they actually stop watching, you won't see every thread with Cody in the title to have as many replies.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Oh they are all watching. The ones who don't watch, don't go online to tell others that they "didn't watch" or are "skipping".
> 
> When they actually stop watching, you won't see every thread with Cody in the title to have as many replies.


I haven't watched a single segment that involves the Runnels clan in quite some time now. Fucker comes on, I go and take a leak. Same for his untalented wife.

I've come around to accepting, even liking, Omega's goofy stuff, and even the Bucks have kind of grown on me. They are walking that thin line with much more grace than the bumbling fool and struggling actor Cody Runnels could ever dream of doing.

Hell, I'd go as far as to say Matt Hardy at his worst > anything Cody has ever done, including the Dashing gimmick.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> I haven't watched a single segment that involves the Runnels clan in quite some time now. Fucker comes on, I go and take a leak. Same for his untalented wife.
> 
> I've come around to accepting, even liking, Omega's goofy stuff, and even the Bucks have kind of grown on me. They are walking that thin line with much more grace than the bumbling fool and struggling actor Cody Runnels could ever dream of doing.
> 
> Hell, I'd go as far as to say Matt Hardy at his worst > anything Cody has ever done, including the Dashing gimmick.


You skip him but you feel the need to talk about him. And if you didn't watch the promo, if you aren't even trying to see what he's trying to do with his character, don't you think you are better off not wasting your time critiquing something you didn't even watch? I mean what's the point?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> It's the story of Anakin becoming Darth Vader. You just aren't accepting it because it's not being done by the same rules that worked 40 years ago in wrestling industry.
> 
> Just because you don't like Cody breaking the 4th wall, it doesn't mean he isn't still working you.
> 
> ...


His promos sound like a somewhat talented 9th-graders high school essays. You'd have to be a very special kind of special to not notice that nobody speaks like this in real life. The fucker is a phoney in everything he does.



zkorejo said:


> You skip him but you feel the need to talk about him. And if you didn't watch the promo, if you aren't even trying to see what he's trying to do with his character, don't you think you are better off not wasting your time critiquing something you didn't even watch? I mean what's the point?


Yes, I feel the need to discuss my likes and dislikes for certain wrestlers and other wrestling related issues. It's the whole and sole point of this forum's existence. Stop being ridiculous.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> His promos sound like a somewhat talented 9th-graders high school essays. You'd have to be a very special kind of special to not notice that nobody speaks like this in real life. The fucker is a phoney in everything he does.


Okay. Then continue not to watch it as you claim and don't be bothered by it either. It was a 7 min promo. Not the entire episode.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Cornette on live tv on a wrestling show exposing the business? no he's not, Cody is. What should Cornette pretend wrestling is real and stay in character in his own home on his podcast? What he's doing is fine, theres no issue with a wrestling personality talking about the business when they're not on a wrestling show on live tv. When you're on tv on a wrestling show you don't expose the business, and you never say shit like "I wont turn heel".
> 
> When you're in the ring you're performing and its your job to make the people watching buy into the show, your character, the story being told, you don't stop in the middle of that and go "Yeah this all fake" which is what Cody did. Jim, Cody, or whoever can talk about the business all they want outside the ring, thats fine, no one thinks wrestling is real but people watching don't want the wrestler to stop and remind them, same way you don't want an actor to stop in the middle of a movie you're watching and yell at the director and clue you in that what you're watching isn't real.


I listen to Cornette weekly, but this doesn't make any sense.

Cornette is on demand on YouTube.

Anyone who watches wrestling on TV will eventually go down a rabbit hole on YouTube, and Cornette's extensive and varied detailing of the inner workings of the business will pop up.

You saw Cody go through a flaming table? YouTube it... you'll find a 20-minute description of how it's done by Jim Cornette.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Okay. Then continue not to watch it as you claim and don't be bothered by it either. It was a 7 min promo. Not the entire episode.


That's exactly what I'm doing.
But I will also not stop telling people if I believe their adulation of certain wrestlers is unwarranted. This is why we are here - all of us.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> That's exactly what I'm doing.
> But I will also not stop telling people if I believe their adulation of certain wrestlers is unwarranted. This is why we are here - all of us.


So you will hate on something you didn't watch and tell the people who enjoyed it to not enjoy it because you dont like it. I think I understand now.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> So you will hate on something you didn't watch and tell the people who enjoyed it to not enjoy it because you dont like it. I think I understand now.


I will hate on things that I've seen enough of. It's not like this was his first questionable segment, he's been on it for years now.

You haven't understood jack. Stop it with the ad-hominem-bullshit. Doesn't exactly shed a positive light on your personality.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> I will hate on things that I've seen enough of. It's not like this was his first questionable segment, he's been on it for years now.
> 
> You haven't understood jack. Stop it with the ad-hominem-bullshit. Doesn't exactly shed a positive light on your personality.


Calm down. No need to get all riled up. I first stayed on topic, you brought up the fact that you don't like Cody and think he's a 9th grader and will not watch it but continue to shit on it. I simply pointed out what you said yourself. 

My initial point was, if Cody is working you, does it matter what the means were? If he's working smarks by saying a shoot term everyone and their mothers already know in 2022, are you still not falling for it?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kalashnikov said:


> What are you talking about? Exposing the business? EVERYBODY knows it's fake fighting, who are you exposing the business to in 2022? You're clinging to something that hasn't existed for 20 years.
> 
> I think he's a mediocre wrestler, but Cody's character is more interesting and nuanced right now than anyone in the industry.


Bro i don't mean like its news to them, when we say exposing the business its just talking about wrestlers openly talking about wrestling being fake.

Everyone knows movies are fake right? do you want actors to stop in the middle of a movie you're watching and wave to you and ask how you're enjoying the movie so far?



IronMan8 said:


> I listen to Cornette weekly, but this doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Cornette is on demand on YouTube.
> 
> ...


And? Once again talking about wrestling being fake outside of the ring is fine, in the ring you stay in character, its a simple concept. I don't get how some think this argument is valid, as if a wrestler live in the middle of the ring during the program breaks character and tells us what he's doing is all fake is somehow the same as someone online talking about it being fake.

We all knows its fucking fake, its not like i have an issue with Cody exposing the business, he can go online or wherever and talk about it all he wants, just don't do it live in the fucking ring, his dad would tell him the same thing.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Breaking the 4th wall aside.

What the fuck was that promo


Reminds us of CM Punk's pipebomb.. hint of a revolution... ok?
What the fuck was Cody's point of mentioning Punk wanting to team with the Bucks?
If he was that good on the mic, he'd have shut down those Royal Rumble chants, betcha Mox Punk MJF could do it. 
"I won't turn heel because you cheered me when I needed it the most". This motherfucker thinks we cheered like him Bryan 2014. Imagine if Bryan had this lame excuse.
WHAT THE FUCK DOES HE MEAN HE BUILT THE FORBIDDEN DOOR? IT MAKES NO SENSE. I built a door and then destroyed it? ok thannks
That line got him his name cheered and I just facepalmed.

Lol talk about burying ReDragon
Then random talk abt Starks/Lethal, Black, and Brodie (and the 10 year old kid) ...cringe
All this to get to Ladder match with Sammy..

Like bitch. Just cut a promo on Sammy and sell the match. Bye.
Am I getting worked? Well if you call it "Cody is acting like the biggest moron and getting X-Pac heat" worked, then so be it.

He looked lost, throwing out bullshit rambling bullet points like someone having a stroke.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> And? Once again talking about wrestling being fake outside of the ring is fine, in teh ring you stay in character, its a simple concept.


Why?

If you didn't already know what "heel turn" meant, then you weren't exposed to anything.

If you did already know what "heel turn" meant, then you weren't exposed to anything you didn't already know.

And in this case, he branched off from the CM Punk pipe bomb promo to make his point about fanning the flames of a revolution that led to AEW's creation, and since the pipe bomb promo is part of cannon, the wall-breaking element was in context and central to the theme of the story he was selling to advance his character.

You're right, it is a simple concept.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

nice enthusiasm and impressive to get the crowd on his side.

but like most cody promos, the content was pretty bad.

“I will not turn heel” even though he’s been acting like one for 1-2 years now.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Bro i don't mean like its news to them, when we say exposing the business its just talking about wrestlers openly talking about wrestling being fake.
> 
> Everyone knows movies are fake right? do you want actors to stop in the middle of a movie you're watching and wave to you and ask how you're enjoying the movie so far?


No, of course not, but wrestling is not the same type of media as books, movies, etc. I view the heel turn sentence as something akin to "you know why I won't become a bitter cunt, even though you've been booing me for a year?". I know Cody is booked to do what he's doing, but even so - especially since we can say the same for all other angles too -, the story they are telling is more interesting than most others going on in the industry today. This character lends itself to more complex, more interesting storytelling, because it blends the actor and the character together, and I'm most definitely here for it. It might not have the weight of a "suspense of disbelief" type story where they make me forget wrestlers and their TV characters are different (Hangman), but I'm very much interested to see where - and how - Cody Rhodes ends up nonetheless. Moreso than 95% of only on-screen characters.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Calm down. No need to get all riled up. I first stayed on topic, you brought up the fact that you don't like Cody and think he's a 9th grader and will not watch it but continue to shit on it. I simply pointed out what you said yourself.
> 
> My initial point was, if Cody is working you, does it matter what the means were? If he's working smarks by saying a shoot term everyone and their mothers already know in 2022, are you still not falling for it?


I'm not gonna go out of my way just to shit on an entertainment program I don't like. That'd be silly and I have much better things to waste my time with. I don't like Cody, I don't watch his stuff, it's as simple as that. I will, however, call out unwarranted praise, especially if I feel that it has such a strong negative impact on something I (used to) enjoy. I believe Cody and his actions are a detriment to the wrestling business and it saddens me to see so many people falling for it.

As to your initial point: By breaking kayfabe, wrestlers limit their audience to the tiny, ever dwindling, circle jerk of marks and smarks commonly referred to as "hardcore fans". That's a terrible thing to do if you're trying to ... expand ... your business. Yes, it does matter.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

La Parka said:


> nice enthusiasm and impressive to get the crowd on his side.
> 
> but like most cody promos, the content was pretty bad.
> 
> “I will not turn heel” even though he’s been acting like one for 1-2 years now.


I've seen a few people question the content of his promos ever since the Agogo one, but I'll have to rewatch it to see if people are right, as that's not my impression.

If anything, I thought it was the opposite - he's condensing a lot of content into short, snappy sentences that have a good spoken rhythm to them, like translating a paragraph of written content into a two line spoken poem.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

zkorejo said:


> You skip him but you feel the need to talk about him. And if you didn't watch the promo, if you aren't even trying to see what he's trying to do with his character, don't you think you are better off not wasting your time critiquing something you didn't even watch? I mean what's the point?


100% agree with this. How can someone complain about Cody but not actually watch his stuff? It makes no sense. 


He’s getting people to watch. AEW is a hot topic and so is Cody on social media. He’s getting people to talk. Controversy creates cash.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Great promo. A breathe of fresh air. Had the crowd in the palm of his hand but treated them like they were wrestling fans....not a bunch of marks! Typical Cody, keeps you guessing because he is a master at understanding what modern wrestling fans want. 

Talking about the forbidden door when he's out of contract and having a belt is great. Good stuff.

Should have told everyone that he is changing his name to Adolph


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It feels like it's a part of the fanbase who's turning heel XD


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Cody's promo last night was a ' You people promo.' 

The people who need to have everything spoon-fed and spelled out for them when it comes to Pro Wrestling didn't realize it because the words 'You people' were never uttered.

For those that don't, congratulations, you understand context and know how to read between the lines when someone is speaking.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Needing to take shots at other companies is laughable. Focus on your own product!


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

"I will not turn heel"

We need Sammy to win next weeks match, and the show to end with Cody bashing Sammy repeatedly in the head with a chair screaming and crying _"I will not turn heel, I will not turn heel!"_


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Can someone from the people who liked Cody's fecal vomitting please explain to me what the fuck does it mean I "built" the forbidden door. Thanks.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LethalWeapon said:


> Needing to take shots at other companies is laughable. Focus on your own product!


Everyone does it. WWE still does, AEW, TNA, ROH, WCW, ECW. If you’re not already used to it, you will never get used to it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cody saying he did what Punk dreamed is such a fucking line.

Cause yeah, people loved it when he did it. And it's true, he achieved what Punk wanted, but just outright saying it makes you sound like a smug piece of shit. 

It was a rambling message, but I didn’t lose interest….so well done, I think.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Cody has always been a cringeworthy promo. Even when he was getting cheered. He's terrible.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Breaking the 4th wall aside.
> 
> What the fuck was that promo
> 
> ...


You broke it down perfectly.
If Cody’s main message was “I built this place and I decide what my character is” then ok but it’s still something wrestling fans just don’t care about. And it does nothing to sell a Cody/Sammy match.

Cody is trying to force feed himself to the crowd similar to Cena/HHH, but the problem is Cody isn’t anywhere near their levels as a performer so legit heel heat Cena/HHH may gotten playing those roles turns to X-Pac go away heat for Cody.

Cody/Brandi are characters straight out of WWE. They’d fit better in WWE so I hope they both leave


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Can someone from the people who liked Cody's fecal vomitting please explain to me what the fuck does it mean I "built" the forbidden door. Thanks.


There would be no point. You are too angry and any factual explanation would be ignored (hysterically).


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Cody's blond hair is getting darker. Cody dresses well but that stupid neck tattoo is still there and he looks like a fool.
This promo of his last night was present day Disney level of the cringe.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

LongPig666 said:


> There would be no point. You are too angry and any factual explanation would be ignored (hysterically).


Nah not angry. But it has become frustrating watching this man-child over the past year cut terrible rehearsed promos and do stupid spots, watch diehards defends him, and then the irony of it all HE HIMSELF ADMITS IT WAS A MISTAKE. Like talk about burying your own fanbase.

This point about the forbidden door was stupid, does not make sense in english context.

I built a forbidden door and I should get credit for kicking it down? lol
Fact is he and AEW audience lost me there when they cheered that stupid line.


@bdon was right. Black won 2-1 vs Cody, but who’s the TNT champ now? Who’s in a more high profile role? He didn’t elevate shit. He buried Black when he beat him and then had the audacity to show 30min later that RTTT episode where Black thanked him for “makint his career”.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

If people could stop fighting in this thread, that’d be great.

Cheers


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Erik. said:


> Cody saying he did what Punk dreamed is such a fucking line.
> 
> Cause yeah, people loved it when he did it. And it's true, he achieved what Punk wanted, but just outright saying it makes you sound like a smug piece of shit.
> 
> It was a rambling message, but I didn’t lose interest….so well done, I think.


A good set up for punk Cody. Will be one of AEWs top feuds of the year if done correctly.


----------



## Hayabusasc (Dec 19, 2009)

Thought it was a very good promo personally. I think Cody is one of the best character workers in AEW and is a master of the subtle tweaks that show a character beginning to become a bit darker.

Other than the tattoo which I think is God awful, I enjoy watching Cody do his thing.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Cody saying he did what Punk dreamed is such a fucking line.
> 
> Cause yeah, people loved it when he did it. And it's true, he achieved what Punk wanted, but just outright saying it makes you sound like a smug piece of shit.
> 
> It was a rambling message, but I didn’t lose interest….so well done, I think.


Also sets up an Omega return too with Cody seemingly trying to take sole credit.

Done the point which was to elevate Cody. Doesn't really do anything for anyone else though. Especially when you got Sammy answering the promo in silence with frigging cue cards. Only way that was gonna work is if Tay Conti walked into shot in a t-shirt and thong to hand him the interim belt at the end.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I thought it was a great promo/segment. I absolutely hate when wrestlers turn to the camera and say “this promo.” I’ve heard it a few times on AEW TV before, and even heard it on WWE TV not so long ago as well. Acknowledge that you’re speaking to the people without calling it that — it looks and sounds bush league.

Same with saying “heel.” Hit your points without saying that outright.

But otherwise, I really enjoyed it. He had fire, delivered everything well, built the match for next week and even had the fans cheering him by the end of the segment. I don’t care who you are, it ain’t easy to do that. This fan base has loudly chanted “STFU” at guys. He came out to vociferous boos, got them to settle down and then got them on his side.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Ghost Lantern said:


> I thought it was pretty darn good, I don't even like him but props for delivering a really good promo. What did you guys and gals think?


*It was his best promo in the last calendar year. He put over several talents and dragged AEW and WWE equally. He towed that line between heel and face perfectly without attempting to solve racism by holding his mixed baby in the air like Rafiki did Simba.*


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The "I wont turn heel" line I do feel like he shouldn't have said. Not only do I not like it when wrestlers use "inside" wrestling lingo in promos but also keep it a mystery for us on what Cody is up to. Other than that, I liked his speech.

Obviously Cody right now is fine with being BOO'd and cheered. Speaking of which, seemed like Cody had most of the crowd in the palm of his hand. They wanted to hear what he had to say. The negative chants weren't very strong.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *He put over several talents and dragged AEW and WWE equally.*


Agreed. He put over Cory RhHhodes, the grandson of a plumber, the American Nightmare, the sole ender of racism…


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Southerner said:


> The "I wont turn heel" line I do feel like he shouldn't have said. Not only do I not like it when wrestlers use "inside" wrestling lingo in promos but also keep it a mystery for us on what Cody is up to. Other than that, I liked his speech.
> 
> Obviously Cody right now is fine with being BOO'd and cheered. Speaking of which, seemed like Cody had most of the crowd in the palm of his hand. They wanted to hear what he had to say. The negative chants weren't very strong.


*Yes, I could have done without the "I won't turn heel" line. He needs to keep his alignment ambiguous and remain visibly oblivious as to why he's hated for maximum effect*


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

He gave a solid promo and got a crowd that was predisposed to hate him to be on his side. Bottom line; he did a great job.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

It was fantastic.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I can't believe people actually liked that bullshit....Wow lmao


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I can't believe people actually liked that bullshit....Wow lmao



He didn't say anything. It was a rant just to tell us he's going to have a ladder match and to aggressively tell us he's not turning heel. It seems clear fans don't give a fuck about much in life,because there was nothing useful from this promo. Same weird insecure bullshit by Cody. Why does he have to compare himself to everyone every time he has a promo? Insecure people do that. Just like brandi telling us over and over again how accomplished she is. Thanks for reasuring yourself what no one wsle believes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> he just rambled about the same she he does in many promos. trying to bring several people up and compare himself.


This. Took too long talking and wasting time.


----------



## luvwrasslin (Mar 10, 2021)

I’m tired of cody n his self righteous crap. just stay an office stooge n the F off my tv screen


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

He's obviously teasing his heel turn by basically taking credit for everything. The only think missing was having Brandi out there stealing the spotlight somehow.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> This. Took too long talking and wasting time.


but remember he had to tell us that he was told to not say what he did just so we can think its even more important. Only reason why he gets brief moments of cheers is because fans are dumb these days and just wanna feel good about themselves and cheer for anything. But it took the sad arm raising he does every time to elevate the crowd. Same thing Eric says is sad when a wrestler has to do.Then his same sad but me me me promo where he has to also make everyone feel sorry for the guy. You can genuinely tell the guy is well aware of how fans feel about him and it clearly bothers him. Same with Brandi which is why she needs to remind everyone how well accomplished she is every day and how over paid she is. I think its a embarrassment that this guy quoted and thinks hes the revolution. I knew that stupid ppv name was his idea. Every year is a ppv of a revolution ? Of course hes not going back to wwe, that place would job him out and he has zero freedom.

sorry thats my promo rambling about nothing like cody lol.



luvwrasslin said:


> I’m tired of cody n his self righteous crap. just stay an office stooge n the F off my tv screen


but but but he needs to remind you in every promo how important he is, that hes the revolution, that he works harder than everyone.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

This is an example of what a good Cody promo can achieve in the lead up to Double or Nothing Dustin/Cody










This is what Cody‘s promo achieved last night …


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

It was a pretty good promo, but nothing particularly memorable. Moxley’s return/promo stole the show, but Cody’s was good enough. For all the comparisons to HHH though, it’s promos like this that make them seem valid. It really did feel like a HHH promo that went on too long and could’ve been better if shorter.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

He mentions other wrestlers because he wants to wrestle them. The promo was far too structured to be called rambling. He planned every word of that monologue last night.

Nobody knows where Cody is going with his character.
People have said AEW needs more unpredictable angles and matches. Cody is trying to give the people what they want…but only when he wants to give it.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

solid promo, he just took too long getting to his point


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> It was a pretty good promo, but nothing particularly memorable. Moxley’s return/promo stole the show, but Cody’s was good enough. For all the comparisons to HHH though, it’s promos like this that make them seem valid. It really did feel like a HHH promo that went on too long and could’ve been better if shorter.


I was about to say too that it felt to me so much like a HHH promo, when he would ramble on at the opening of a show putting down any one hot on the card at the moment to ensure he reminded himself and everyone that he is on that level and chopping them down.

The stuff like the heel line, digs at Red Dragon, CM Punk, insider gags about his contract. The only thing I could enjoy from it was Brandi was not there to play the Steph role. Someone called it earlier with the comparison to when they were trying to get Cena to cut pipebombs because Punk had gone. Just so forced.

But one thing I will credit him, he won that crowd over and a lot of people here. I guess most were lost Cody fans returning back to him. But fairplay. I think the other big issue he had, was Moxley opening with his promo. I’m not really a fan of Mox’s promo’s either, but that last night had the crowd silenced.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Typical Cody promo that has been "workgrouped"


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Moxley is relatable and Cody isn’t and here’s why:

1. Character
The best characters in wrestling are the characters who are true extensions of the wrestler’s real personality. Mox seems like the type of guy who likes drinking beer and having a fight so his character feels genuine. 
Cody is trying to play an insecure character who is worried about living up to his family’s reputation when it’s clear to see by his booking and tattoo decisions that he is not insecure and thinks he’s the king Midas of wrestling and clearly as good, if not better, than those people he mentions.

2. Commitment
Mox is fully committed to his garbage death match character. It’s not to everybody’s taste but he doesn’t care and you can clearly tell when he’s playing a face or heel role. 
Cody is trying to play both face and heel at the same time to obtain the maximum reaction and refuses to commit to a side so people cannot commit to him as a character as he will not fully commit to the character himself.

3. Speaking from the heart
Mox speaks from the heart during his promos and therefore he comes across as organic and genuine and people believe him and buy into it.
Cody’s promos are so over rehearsed and full of irrelevant ramblings about non wrestling related matters that they seem fake and scripted like WWE promos.

Cody needs to be himself, pick a side (face or heel) and stop over booking everything and try and get over organically otherwise he will booed every time he’s on screen.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

He said some heelish things and the crowed eat it up , what a bunch of dumb sheep, wasn’t a bad promo but what did it achieve?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Gwi1890 said:


> what did it achieve?


we now know that they are gonna settle this in a ladder match, that is what it achieved


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

I've watched it twice now and it personally didn't work for me, but hey it reestablished where Cody's character is and the journey he's been, set up the ladder match and added to the intrigue surrounding Cody that gets us all talking about him. Certainly not the worst 10 minutes of wrestling TV we'll see this week.

It also got me pumped for Gunnar McGilabuddy's wrestling debut.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

thorn123 said:


> Cody is unreal. This is his world and we should just be happy we are in it.


Man, I can smell you jizzing your pants through my screen.

Unless it's sarcasm. Then carry on.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Gwi1890 said:


> He said some heelish things and the crowed eat it up , what a bunch of dumb sheep, wasn’t a bad promo but what did it achieve?


People are talking about it, no? Did it not garner a reaction?

The great thing about whats happening with Cody is quite literally no one knows where this is going.


----------



## Sunday Morning Wrestling (12 mo ago)

I'm not the biggest fan of Cody, but you can't deny he can deliver a good promo. He knows how to get people to buy in.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The GOAT is back on the mic   


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484044739607674883


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

cody rhodes is not the Triple H of AEW, not even close. He wishes he was anywhere near as credible as HHH or possessed the actual genuine heat he had. No, Cody is the Jeff Jarrett of AEW and Brandi is his Karen Angle/Jarrett not Stephanie, but only geekier, more cringey, and pretentious.

His promos are unbearable and are even worse and more channel changing inducing than Jarrett's "I'M THE FOUNDER OF TNA". At least Jarrett knew when to call it quits to that before it reached cody's level of stale.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

It felt like he went out there without a scripted promo and just rambled on and on. I’m sorry but Cody is not a star. He may have power in that company, but he needs to stop going out there and trying to present himself like he’s Ric Flair. Dude seems desperate to be liked by the audience.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Ockap said:


> cody rhodes is not the Triple H of AEW, not even close. He wishes he was anywhere near as credible as HHH or possessed the actual genuine heat he had. No, Cody is the Jeff Jarrett of AEW and Brandi is his Karen Angle/Jarrett not Stephanie, but only geekier, more cringey, and pretentious.
> 
> His promos are unbearable and are even worse and more channel changing inducing than Jarrett's "I'M THE FOUNDER OF TNA". At least Jarrett knew when to call it quits to that before it reached cody's level of stale.


Cody is better than triple h


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> we now know that they are gonna settle this in a ladder match, that is what it achieved


Sammy almost felt like an afterthought in the promo


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Look there's no doubt the guy can talk, his delivery is good. However itachieved basically nothing going forward because he spent only the last 20 seconds about the match with Sammy we're meant to be caring about. Punk's promo led directly to the big match with Cena in his hometown. Cody's just muddied his own water.

I was put off with the whole "I'm not turning heel" bullshit. It's such a non-starter, a crutch, and there's nowhere to go with that shit. It's basically saying "Hey this is really me now, I'm talking off the cuff" but then when the next match comes on forget what I said because um..... that's real, even though I said Ricky Starks is my 'real life friend' forget all that because in the fake world we're on opposite sides. Now I'm going to mention Black who beat me twice and I hate to lose...... in real life and in this fake one.

He pumps himself up by comparing his amazing so called 'promo' to Punk's pipebomb, yet Punk was smart enough to imply certain things about Cena and the business without coming out and literally saying things about booking and such. Rambles on about living out the revolution by going to NJPW and ROH, big deal you're not the first to do that and talk about how terrible the WWE was. Guess what, you can do all the stuff with the Bucks and whoever you want but without a billionaire's money your amazing revolutionary promotion wouldn't have happened.

Can't help himself taking shots at WWE and silly name changes etc, but clean up your own backyard first son. You've got a commentator wearing a mask in a suit for a reason I don't think was ever explained; you had a fat guy in oil in your first ever pre-show match; a laughable exploding ring so embarrassing it's up there with the Shockmaster and how many more things.

All this would've been fine if he had pulled it all around back to Sammy and the big match next week. He barely said anything about it, came off like he barely cared so why should we? I think he thinks the draw is an intriguing game of what will he do next to push the boundaries!


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Previous to this promo, he said “I won’t turn”.

That’s a nice wink to the audience rather than the full mention of a heel turn.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Gwi1890 said:


> Sammy almost felt like an afterthought in the promo


That big ass ladder was there to help sell the Sammy match. Cody isn’t going to focus on Sammy too much after he got the ladder, set it up and then used it as a prop to sell the match. He has no real problem with Sammy otherwise. They didn’t need to do it next week exactly but they have two TNT champs. Only one will be legit when the match is over. Better to remedy that dilemma sooner rather than later.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Cody is not HHH of AEW. He is considerably better.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Apart from the whole "turning heel" thing I thought it was really good. It definitely laid the seeds for a feud with Punk down the road, although I wish that would have been saved for the feud itself. Cody basically followd through on everything Punk said he was going to do but never did because he re-signed with WWE a week later.

He teased the contract situation, teased the Punk feud and built up the ladder match with Sammy, it's a win in my book.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

yeahbaby! said:


> Look there's no doubt the guy can talk, his delivery is good. However itachieved basically nothing going forward because he spent only the last 20 seconds about the match with Sammy we're meant to be caring about. Punk's promo led directly to the big match with Cena in his hometown. Cody's just muddied his own water.
> 
> I was put off with the whole "I'm not turning heel" bullshit. It's such a non-starter, a crutch, and there's nowhere to go with that shit. It's basically saying "Hey this is really me now, I'm talking off the cuff" but then when the next match comes on forget what I said because um..... that's real, even though I said Ricky Starks is my 'real life friend' forget all that because in the fake world we're on opposite sides. Now I'm going to mention Black who beat me twice and I hate to lose...... in real life and in this fake one.
> 
> ...



and yet in aew punks promos have led to nothing.Just generic ass kissing to the fans.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

thorn123 said:


> Cody is not HHH of AEW. He is considerably better.



its possible but in reality in 20 years from now people will remember HHH for a moment in time and not Cody.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody is one of the best talents in the business IMO, but needed someone to say 'no' to him and guide his career path. The momentum and love Cody had when AEW started was incredible. He was everything you want in a babyface really and I'd rate him above the top WWE babyfaces of recent years. In fact, 2019 Cody vs. 2021 Reigns would be a huge money program for WWE if booked right (which it probably wouldn't be).

His babyface run has been tarnished now by self-indulgent booking and his self-contained 'Codyverse'. It's crazy how he wasn't even mentioned once after the Elite turned heel - they could have done an interesting 'will he/won't he?' thing there with Cody/Hangman against Omega/Bucks and the teaser that Cody would betray Hangman. Literally, since their last match together, there's been no interaction between Cody and the Elite on-screen. Even if there was beef backstage, that shouldn't matter - Bret and HBK couldn't stand each other.

However, if he doesn't fuck this up, he can still thrive as a top heel in the business. His heel work pre-AEW was top notch.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Same as always when Cody is on tv and those thoughts are "Fuck Cody Rhodes"


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Cody is experimenting with his vision for modern pro wrestling. Remember, this is the guy who said heels and faces are outdated concepts, 'tired old tropes' to be exact. He knows what he's doing and, as someone who has taken more than few acting classes, I can see him working. Oh man, is he working hard. He likely thinks he's creating genius moments out there with a mic in his hand or flashing that smirk during his overblown entrance. 

This is the best delivery with the least overindulgence he's shown during a promo - no, speech really suits his work better - since I've been watching AEW more closely. This Cody grabs my attention. Deep Meaningful Emotions Cody and Meet The Codyverse Cody? Not so much.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

GothicBohemian said:


> Cody is experimenting with his vision for modern pro wrestling. Remember, this is the guy who said heels and faces are outdated concepts, 'tired old tropes' to be exact. He knows what he's doing and, as someone who has taken more than few acting classes, I can see him working. Oh man, is he working hard. He likely thinks he's creating genius moments out there with a mic in his hand or flashing that smirk during his overblown entrance.
> 
> This is the best delivery with the least overindulgence he's shown during a promo - no, speech really suits his work better - since I've been watching AEW more closely. This Cody grabs my attention. Deep Meaningful Emotions Cody and Meet The Codyverse Cody? Not so much.



tell that to every successful show and movie to this day that is directly driven from the basic fundamental concept of good and bad. He just thinks hes better than logic but in reality some things do not need to change. Good people and bad people is a true reality of humanity. Yet Codys ego is so fucking beyond controllable that he thinks this logic is not true and his above it. That is the problem with modern wrestling. Its full of wrestlers that have destroyed the core that in which made it good in the first place. Because they know they cant compete with that logic that they had to change it to fit their needs. Yet in reality outside of us hard cores people laugh at this world and have left it for a reason. That being said sometimes its ok to try to be in between but acting like everyone needs to run from this logic is a fault with in its self.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

shandcraig said:


> *tell that to every successful show and movie to this day that is directly driven from the basic fundamental concept of good and bad. He just thinks hes better than logic but in reality some things do not need to change. Good people and bad people is a true reality of humanity*. Yet Codys ego is so fucking beyond controllable that he thinks this logic is not true and his above it. That is the problem with modern wrestling. Its full of wrestlers that have destroyed the core that in which made it good in the first place. Because they know they cant compete with that logic that they had to change it to fit their needs. Yet in reality outside of us hard cores people laugh at this world and have left it for a reason. That being said sometimes its ok to try to be in between but acting like everyone needs to run from this logic is a fault with in its self.


This isn't my worldview. It's pretty rare for me to encounter anyone I can't like, or at least understand, on some level. Maybe that's one reason a strict heel/face, or superhero/supervillain, dynamic doesn't do much for me. I guess I'm more in line with Cody's thinking on this one. 

As for entertainment, Game of Thrones did pretty ok during the earlier seasons when they built on the author's vision of a world where the dividing line between good and evil was quite blurry.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Not sure what to make of it. He's a good worker, but I think he's trying too hard to be liked.


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

Ghost Lantern said:


> Brian Last is pretty cool though TBH


Brian Last is a total piece of shit, you can't be serious!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Just got back to wrestling..well.. today lol so I saw the promo online.

Didn't like it. There's a difference between breaking the 4th wall, and breaking immersion. He definitely broke the latter with the "I was gonna save this promo for later" thing. Him talking about Heel Turns gave me a very late-WCW vibe that I just did not like. It's not like Cena making a joke out of it. It just felt too serious. Was this after the show or something? It didn't feel like a kayfabe promo at all, but it felt like a pandering shoot.

What's his current stance? Sounds like he's a face, but he drops lines like a heel at times.

Also, what's with the dickhead fans in the background?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Awful aimless and incoherent. If QT still puts this show together why does he let two similar big shouty promos in the first 30 mins of the show. I just thought the whole time cody is trying to outdo mox. Iv still no clue what codys promo was all about.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> His delivery is good but his promos seem to lack direction. I honestly don't even remember half the stuff he said. He even broke kayfabe. He just seems to just monologue for 5mins about random topics. The promo improved towards the end when he finally addressed the title situation. A lot of fluff though.


This covers it. I actually think cody is pretty thick and doesn't really understand how to put these together. Not sure he understands kayfabe either the bit about being a heel should never be said. Bucks level amateurish stuff.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

biscotti said:


> Brian Last is a total piece of shit, you can't be serious!


So you know him personally?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Jdx250 said:


> Sounds like you’re a narcissist lol


That's a really odd thing to say. 

Whatever RL.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Just watched the promo and, putting my Cody hate aside, here are my issues:

1. Why is he taking a dig at CM Punk in his promo. Cody is feuding with Sammy and Punk is feuding with MJF. It’s disrespectful to both Sammy and MJF for Cody to cut a promo on somebody who is in a feud with somebody else. This should be saved for when heel Cody and face punk feud. 

2. He basically told the crowd that the TNT title is on the same level as the World title, yet you only have to look at the champions of each belt to know which is the main event title. Cody is using this now to get heel heat but he was actually doing this last year when he was the face of the company and burying the world title. When an EVP tells the crowd that the mid card title is the same as the main event title it looks bad and buried the current champion (again).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GothicBohemian said:


> Cody is experimenting with his vision for modern pro wrestling. Remember, this is the guy who said heels and faces are outdated concepts, 'tired old tropes' to be exact. He knows what he's doing and, as someone who has taken more than few acting classes, I can see him working. Oh man, is he working hard. He likely thinks he's creating genius moments out there with a mic in his hand or flashing that smirk during his overblown entrance.
> 
> This is the best delivery with the least overindulgence he's shown during a promo - no, speech really suits his work better - since I've been watching AEW more closely. This Cody grabs my attention. Deep Meaningful Emotions Cody and Meet The Codyverse Cody? Not so much.


The problem is he's full of shit when he says heels and faces are outdated. What he really means is "I can do whatever I want and be a good guy" because his opponents are clearly painted as heels


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> The problem is he's full of shit when he says heels and faces are outdated. What he really means is "I can do whatever I want and be a good guy" because his opponents are clearly painted as heels


Absolutely. It's one rule for Cody and another for everyone else. He's a different person inside the ring than out. Once he steps through those ropes, everything is about his grand thespian adventures in wrestling with him as the central character and everyone else as bit players. When I watch him, I feel like I'm seeing a guy who, even if just at the back of his thoughts, considers himself on a higher level as a 'wrestling mind' who uniquely understands nuance and trailblazing creative forces than those around him. He'll benevolently help select others by working feuds and matches with them, and other wrestlers reinforce that for him by showing their appreciation because Cody is a top name n AEW and he's genuinely nice in his everyday life. When he made that speech about how the crowds love Punk for what he said but ignore that Cody is the one who did what Punk only spoke about he was acting a role, but I think he also sees that as his reality. He's just, humbly, so amazing and smart and misunderstood and underappreciated because wrestling fans can be a bit unsophisticated, thus don't care about important stuff and rarely notice the really special achievements or all the good people do. 

Cody has benefitted from being born into a pro wrestling family, but that's not the career he most wanted a boost into; I suspect he wishes he was born into Hollywood royalty.


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

Ghost Lantern said:


> So you know him personally?


Jesus H Christ ... I listen to Cornette quite regularly and can deduce from this that Brian Last is a) arrogant b) self-important c) condescending d) vindictive. Enough to tell he's a total piece of shit and NOT somebody you'd like to have to deal with.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

biscotti said:


> Jesus H Christ ... I listen to Cornette quite regularly and can deduce from this that Brian Last is a) arrogant b) self-important c) condescending d) vindictive. Enough to tell he's a total piece of shit and NOT somebody you'd like to have to deal with.


He is mostly an ass. He does air out some of his personal issues with people all the time.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

I mean I can barely remember anything about it because as well delivered as it was... What did it mean? It was one more reminder of Cena, an impassioned attempt to use every trick in the book to... Get people on his side, to get them to stop booing him. Did it work? Yes, I guess. But that doesn't mean that it will work on the next show, or the one after that. 

This is not the first time since people started booing him that they got a good reaction out of a crowd, and it won't be the last, but booing Cody has just become the thing to do now, and people aren't going to stop because he cut some random promo putting himself over.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Good delivery but some questionable material. The turning heel remark was stupid, could have just said "I'll never turn my back on you because when I was at my lowest, you got behind me and saved my career. I owe you my soul" or whatever. Also the forbidden door phrase needs to go away, hate that term.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I personally felt like it was a big waste of time. Cody just gave his thoughts on every wrestler in the company acting like a representative of AEW. I'm tired of that gimmick. I didn't like how he mentioned about a "heel turn" either. I didn't like it when Cena did it and I certainly didn't like how Cody did it. I hope someone takes the title off of Cody soon.



kingfunkel said:


> Good delivery but some questionable material. The turning heel remark was stupid, could have just said "I'll never turn my back on you because when I was at my lowest, you got behind me and saved my career. I owe you my soul" or whatever. Also the forbidden door phrase needs to go away, hate that term.


When either Cena, Cody or whoever makes remarks like that in their promos, it just fully proves how dead kayfabe is in pro wrestling today.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Brad Boyd said:


> I hope someone takes the title off of Cody soon.


can that somebody be Fuego Del Sol?


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> can that somebody be Fuego Del Sol?


That would really look bad for Miro. Where the fuck is he anyway?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Brad Boyd said:


> That would really look bad for Miro. Where the fuck is he anyway?


have Fuego win it, be all cocky and have an open challenge, then Miro returns and squashes Fuego to win the title


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

GothicBohemian said:


> Absolutely. It's one rule for Cody and another for everyone else. He's a different person inside the ring than out. Once he steps through those ropes, everything is about his grand thespian adventures in wrestling with him as the central character and everyone else as bit players. When I watch him, I feel like I'm seeing a guy who, even if just at the back of his thoughts, considers himself on a higher level as a 'wrestling mind' who uniquely understands nuance and trailblazing creative forces than those around him. He'll benevolently help select others by working feuds and matches with them, and other wrestlers reinforce that for him by showing their appreciation because Cody is a top name n AEW and he's genuinely nice in his everyday life. When he made that speech about how the crowds love Punk for what he said but ignore that Cody is the one who did what Punk only spoke about he was acting a role, but I think he also sees that as his reality. He's just, humbly, so amazing and smart and misunderstood and underappreciated because wrestling fans can be a bit unsophisticated, thus don't care about important stuff and rarely notice the really special achievements or all the good people do.
> 
> Cody has benefitted from being born into a pro wrestling family, but that's not the career he most wanted a boost into; I suspect he wishes he was born into Hollywood royalty.


exactly and this is why we dont like him. People that dont pay attention and are simps just think we're buying into some character hes putting on.We dont care what character hes putting on, Its the practices hes doing to get himself over and constantly having that rub when no one lese on the roster is getting it. The same simps are all simped up with fake rankings saying oh well cody has not won every match. BECAUSE WINS AND LOSES DONT MATTER AND CODY KNOWS IT.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> I can't believe he actually said "I wont turn heel" a pro wrestler should never utter those words on live tv during a fucking wrestling show, just acknowledging its all fake as fuck but at the same time trying to play a character and make us believe its real in the next breath. Fucking ridiculous.


The 'insider' stuff like this is too try-hard for me. He could have said the same shit but basically something like this...

"I've been here with you guys since the beginning, and i plan to be here with you guys until the end!" - Simple, means the same shit and sounds less cringe than, 'i wont turn heel'.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> 100% agree with this. How can someone complain about Cody but not actually watch his stuff? It makes no sense.
> 
> 
> He’s getting people to watch. AEW is a hot topic and so is Cody on social media. He’s getting people to talk. Controversy creates cash.


How can someone complain about fire being hot when they aren't even willing to put their hand in?


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Man. This just proves that Cody knew what he's doing. He gets people talk about him and that's what matters. Any reaction is a good reaction!


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> How can someone blame fire for being hot when they aren't even willing to put their hand in?


because you are looking at fire and have had prior education. Fire also emits heat. If you’re complaining about fire, it means you’re looking at it. Fire is therefore a draw. 

If you can complain about Cody, it means you are watching him. 

If you’re not watching, then how can you complain about something you don’t know about?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> because you are looking at fire and have had prior education. Fire also emits heat. If you’re complaining about fire, it means you’re looking at it. Fire is therefore a draw.
> 
> If you can complain about Cody, it means you are watching him.
> 
> If you’re not watching, then how can you complain about something you don’t know about?


I have watched enough Cody promos to know what's gonna happen when you give him a mic. Just as I know that he's likely gonna blade and cry when he feels the need to outdo the far more sympathetic babyface. Prior education, as you've put it so fittingly.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> I have watched enough Cody promos to know what's gonna happen when you give him a mic. Just as I know that he's likely gonna blade and cry when he feels the need to outdo the far more sympathetic babyface. Prior education, as you've put it so fittingly.


In which case, he drew you in. So my point stands, lol

I’m talking about those who have said they don’t watch the product at all.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Fearless Viper said:


> Man. This just proves that Cody knew what he's doing. He gets people talk about him and that's what matters. Any reaction is a good reaction!


Switching channels is a good reaction?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> In which case, he drew you in. So my point stands, lol


How is going away until he's finished being drawn in?


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Switching channels is a good reaction?


Did they though?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> How is going away until he's finished being drawn in?


There’s nothing that universally draws. You seem to be stuck on being intent that your opinion is 100% correct. 

The ratings for Cody say otherwise.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> There’s nothing that universally draws. You seem to be stuck on being intent that your opinion is 100% correct.
> 
> The ratings for Cody say otherwise.


Nah man. First and foremost, opinions aren't true or untrue. They're just there, mostly based on subjective experience.
One (or rather many) can turn opinions into universal (or intersubjective) truth by agreeing upon measurement criteria (of awesomeness for instance). This is pretty much what this forum is here for, don't you think?



Fearless Viper said:


> Did they though?


I regularly do.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> I regularly do.


And yet you're here talking about him.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Fearless Viper said:


> And yet you're here talking about him.


That proves what point exactly?


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> That proves what point exactly?


That he gets people talking about him.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Fearless Viper said:


> That he gets people talking about him.


I've never disputed that. I am clearly here to talk about him. I am here to talk about how I don't want to see and/or hear him anymore though.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> I've never disputed that. I am clearly here to talk about him. I am here to talk about how I don't want to see and/or hear him anymore though.


That's exactly what Cody wants. He wants to be The Cena/Roman of his company where the focus on him despite him not being the world champion. What Cody does, people react just like what Cena/Roman used to get.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Fearless Viper said:


> That's exactly what Cody wants. He wants to be The Cena/Roman of his company where the focus on him despite him not being the world champion. What Cody does, people react just like what Cena/Roman used to get.


Might as well keep telling yourself.
Thing is: Cody wants to hear "Let's go Cody!" - "Cody sucks!" I will not chant either and instead leave the room to get an autograph from ... i dunno ... Marko Stunt?


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Might as well keep telling yourself.
> Thing is: Cody wants to hear "Let's go Cody!" - "Cody sucks!" I will not chant either and instead leave the room to get an autograph from ... i dunno ... Marko Stunt?


Good for you I guess.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

It was pretty good. Cody almost always delivers in the promo dept.

The heel thing was silly. Wasnt needed, didnt add anything to the promo.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I mean, it was well delivered, but what was the point of it? He said all this smarky IWC shit, then is like.."oh yeah let's have a ladder match at Beach Break." And that's it..like...what? It reminded me of some of those Miz promos where he talks well and says a bunch of shit, but it's all just like...okay?


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> exactly and this is why we dont like him. People that dont pay attention and are simps just think we're buying into some character hes putting on.We dont care what character hes putting on, Its the practices hes doing to get himself over and constantly having that rub when no one lese on the roster is getting it. The same simps are all simped up with fake rankings saying oh well cody has not won every match. BECAUSE WINS AND LOSES DONT MATTER AND CODY KNOWS IT.


How do wins and losses not matter? The TNT and now TBS are open challenge titles. They have never been part of the rankings. Okay, so w’s and L’s aren’t important for challenging for those titles. Half the time Cody would be facing a wrestler doing a cameo or debuting, This haas been the case since the TNT Title was created two years ago. 

Cody’s promo also made sense for someone on the precipice of a heel turn. He isn’t feuding with Sammy that much longer. 

His next feuds will be against Punk and they will have a lot to feud over. The feud after that or down the road will be against the Bucks and The Elite

There are better ways to express himself than throwing out formerly insider terms. He was a freakin’ moron for doing the flaming table spot. All of Cody’s 2021 was a waste before the Malakai feud. That wasn’t exactly coherent for getting over his character either.

He likely throws out the formerly insider terms as a quick way to keep our attention. Some fans just tune out for his solilocody whenever he has something he thinks is important. He peppers his rants with widely known insider terminology to keep everyone’s attention.

There are several folks in this thread that think the worst thing he did was talk about “not turning heel”. Cody knows how to keep fans talking about him.
He did undersell the ladder match a bit. Even that was intentional because he made such a show about getting the giant ladder over the Picture in Picture commercial break. Nobody does something that deliberate with such a huge prop unless he wants us to focus on it. The entire two belt premise for the TNT Title is a take on an angle that EVERYBODY knows. To harp on it would be treading on “sacred ground” that HBK and Razor anointed way back in 1994. Even the angle without the ladder has probably existed in wrestling since the 1970s. 

He really can’t book himself a decent feud to save his life though. Let’s hope his future with Punk and The Elite is more of a collaborative creative process and performance.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> How do wins and losses not matter? The TNT and now TBS are open challenge titles. They have never been part of the rankings. Okay, so w’s and L’s aren’t important for challenging for those titles. Half the time Cody would be facing a wrestler doing a cameo or debuting, This haas been the case since the TNT Title was created two years ago.
> 
> Cody’s promo also made sense for someone on the precipice of a heel turn. He isn’t feuding with Sammy that much longer.
> 
> ...



Put the belt aside. People keep saying oh Cody is not getting a special run in his booking, he loses. He doesn't care about winning or losing. That's not what the issue was.but people in here get caught up like someone's booking is bad oe good purely based off the rankings. Yet he's still getting more focus and better booking than half the people with more wins. Cus it's about story and not some nerdy winning streak


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Was fucking cringe as fuck with all the usual Cody bs (dropping more popular wrestlers names in to get the crowd to stop chanting "Shut the fuck up" was inadvertently funny) , rambling too long with cheap shots aimed at wwe because that's all he can do. Fucking master worker my ass.


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

Totally agree with all the posters who said Cody shouldn't have spoken about turning heel. There is a much easier way of saying that without breaking kayfabe as many have alluded to here. Cody is a total cunt a total egotistical self-centred cunt for having done that.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> Put the belt aside. People keep saying oh Cody is not getting a special run in his booking, he loses. He doesn't care about winning or losing. That's not what the issue was.but people in here get caught up like someone's booking is bad oe good purely based off the rankings. Yet he's still getting more focus and better booking than half the people with more wins. Cus it's about story and not some nerdy winning streak


Okay, I agree with that. Cody does downplay losses and even wins.

They really don’t matter to him all that often. Cody takes too long to get to his points…which are often muddled.

It is really almost like Cody suffered a break in his psyche when he came back to fight Brodie the second time. Everything after that has been in his own separate world. He seems back in the regular AEW proper at this point…for now. He is definitely up his own ass with a lot of what he does.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Okay, I agree with that. Cody does downplay losses and even wins.
> 
> They really don’t matter to him all that often. Cody takes too long to get to his points…which are often muddled.
> 
> It is really almost like Cody suffered a break in his psyche when he came back to fight Brodie the second time. Everything after that has been in his own separate world. He seems back in the regular AEW proper at this point…for now. He is definitely up his own ass with a lot of what he does.



i dont think they matter at all. I think aew entire business model is focused around the fake rankings system which hurts its creative product. So everyone is trying to be goldberg? omg cm punk has defeated 100 jobbers. It does not elevate the product.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I cannot for the life me understand why people thought that crap was good. And I'm one of those that finds Cody pretty skilled at promos. All the things about not turning heel, he said this before remember when he had just been defeated by Black when people thought he would say he is retiring and he had his boots in the ring. How many times the guy is gonna cry wolf? And him trying to do a "pipe bomb" 🤣. OMG I love seeing people patting themselves in the back and proceeding to blowing it.

And all the talks about "winning over the crowd". Are you kidding me. AEW have the softest crowds. They were ready to caress his backside the moment he talked about creating AEW.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Just watched the promo right now, as I dont really follow AEW stuff..

But man, that was great promo... Sadly AEW doesn't let their wrestlers speak their mind every show.


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

That guy literally broke Kayfabe on TV and for what purpose? To have a ladder match against Guevara... His promo was hot garbage.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Broken Bone said:


> That guy literally broke Kayfabe on TV and for what purpose? To have a ladder match against Guevara... His promo was hot garbage.


its called ego and insecurity.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Broken Bone said:


> That guy literally broke Kayfabe on TV and for what purpose? To have a ladder match against Guevara... His promo was hot garbage.


If Cody broke kayfabe then he is pretty late to the party in doing it. There is almost five pages of merchandise at prowrestlingtees that use the word “heel” for anyone in the public to see and buy.

Nobody likes being told that this is fake and this moment right now is actually real. That garbage can stay in the Attitude Era when it didn’t really belong then either. The term “heel” has really morphed over years to be the catch all term for “pro wrestling bad guy”. I swear “heel” has been used on shows in the Law & Order franchise. It was used in the proper context referencing someone who turned to crime to solve their problems. It is anecdotal af. It does show that Cody wasn’t breaking any secret rules or taboos that happened to remain in 2022 pro wrestling.

Cody is definitely pushing his luck when he tries the patience of fans like he has lately. Fans just want to either cheer or boo him in matches more like his 2019-2020 and hopefully not like Cody’s 2021 in the slightest.

OT: Some girl is approximating what she might call singing or rapping on NXT 2.0. right now. At least it was short.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Broken Bone said:


> That guy literally broke Kayfabe on TV and for what purpose? To have a ladder match against Guevara... His promo was hot garbage.


Nope, the purpose was to progress his character.

In contrast, WWE didn't progress Roman's character at all for over 5 years.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Look at the buzz he's created.

Every podcast, YouTube videos about it, news articles, 10 pages of robust discussion on here, etc.

Cody was criticised for using all the old tricks in the book, but lately he's embraced new ways to work the audience.

This is new school Cody, and it's working.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> Look at the buzz he's created.
> 
> Every podcast, YouTube videos about it, news articles, 10 pages of robust discussion on here, etc.
> 
> ...


And yet, it does NOTHING for the rest of the roster and/or company.

And I gotta love how everyone ignores the reports that the locker room is tired of him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> Look at the buzz he's created.
> 
> Every podcast, YouTube videos about it, news articles, 10 pages of robust discussion on here, etc.
> 
> ...


And yet, it does NOTHING for the rest of the roster and/or company.

And I gotta love how everyone ignores the reports that the locker room is tired of him.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> And yet, it does NOTHING for the rest of the roster and/or company.
> 
> And I gotta love how everyone ignores the reports that the locker room is tired of him.


wins and loses dont matter when you can book yourself like an allstar. How the fuck is there articles about that promo? there is absolutely nothing special about the promo. Just rambled about a few things in the business to finally announce a ladder match like hes standing on HHH throne. I hope there was articles and buzz when kurt angle cut that epic main event mafia promo towards christian cage.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

When Cody was first standing then climbing the ladder he should have quoted “climb it rung by damn rung by damn rung…” by The Rock before the ladder match with Triple H at SummerSlam 98. 

I don’t remember much else about the promo…unless that is all part of the super intense Nation vs Chyna confrontation that sorta birthed Sxual Chocolate. The date with Chyna ruled but everything Mark Henry did afterward until his dreadlocked days did not rule in the slightest.


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

IronMan8 said:


> Nope, the purpose was to progress his character.
> 
> In contrast, WWE didn't progress Roman's character at all for over 5 years.


Not sure exactly why you would bring up Roman?

I am pretty sure that talking about CM Punk's pipebomb and proceed to break Kayfabe is a pretty weak way to work the crowd. People are easily worked every time they hear about the "forbidden door". Nowadays, those two things are pretty much like screaming the host town to get a cheap pop.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Broken Bone said:


> Not sure exactly why you would bring up Roman?
> 
> I am pretty sure that talking about CM Punk's pipebomb and proceed to break Kayfabe is a pretty weak way to work the crowd. People are easily worked every time they hear about the "forbidden door". Nowadays, those two things are pretty much like screaming the host town to get a cheap pop.


Oh how I wish for Cody to use the Forbidden Door to go away through. Then, once he's out, someone needs to lock it and throw away the key.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

It was a good, but not great segment. I thought he set himself up for failure by saying that he's been saving this promo, because it set a high expectation that it didn't quite live up to. The turning heel line didn't bother me at all. It was a perfectly good promo, but not a milestone like the pipebomb promo. I just think he oversold an ordinary promo as a game changer, which it wasn't.


----------

